# 1990 Ford E-Brake



## atvbob (Nov 19, 2018)

*1990 Ford auto e-brakes*


My new, to me, Gulf Stream has Fords auto E-Brake system.
There is no way to set E-Brake unless I put trany in park, not a good plan at speed if motor dies and loose power brakes.
also if engine stalls at very low speed and put in park to activate E-Brake, like in middle of road, E-Brake will not release unless motor will start.Had this happen with me.

THIS IS A MAJOR SAFETY ISSUE!


Am I missing something?


----------

